# How much would Starwood Platinum status cost?



## adamak (Feb 13, 2006)

If I were to buy my way to Platinum status thru SVO, how much will it cost?  I did a search and looks like I'll need 559,000 starOptions to get the Platinum Starwood preferred guest membership.  How much $$ does that translate to (say, in WKORVN)?  I won't be buying it purely for the status, just trying to understand the options.
Thanks.  BTW, long time lurker here, this site is great for research.


----------



## grgs (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I think Westin Kierland is the least expensive resort you can buy into and get 148,100 StarOptions for platinum.  It would take 4 weeks of a 2 bedroom LO platinum to get over the 559,000 threshold.  I think Starwood is now selling 2bd plats for 32K or 34K, so figure it would cost at least $128,000.  I think WKORVN is selling for 48K a week, so that would run you $192,000.

Glorian


----------



## seenett (Feb 13, 2006)

This isn't the question you asked, but here's a crazy idea to get Platinum:

Book 50 nights in the cheapest Four Points you can find - you don't even have to show up.  At about $70/night, that would be $3,500.  Add on about 10% tax and you're at $3850. 

Pay for it with the Starwood Amex and earn 10,500 StarPoints to boot.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> This isn't the question you asked, but here's a crazy idea to get Platinum:
> 
> Book 50 nights in the cheapest Four Points you can find - you don't even have to show up.  At about $70/night, that would be $3,500.  Add on about 10% tax and you're at $3850.
> 
> Pay for it with the Starwood Amex and earn 10,500 StarPoints to boot.



Chris - I personally don't know, but over at FlyerTalk.com they say you have to actually check-in to get credit for the stay...


----------



## steve1000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Actually you could get platinum status with as few as 25 nights as long as they were 25 separate stays. You do actually have to check in to receive credit.


----------



## seenett (Feb 14, 2006)

steve1000 said:
			
		

> Actually you could get platinum status with as few as 25 nights as long as they were 25 separate stays. You do actually have to check in to receive credit.



You have to check in to receive credit?  Now I have a bone to pick with Starwood - I forgot to cancel a reservation last year - they charged me for the first night.  My fault, but if they charge me, don't I get credit?  Now I'll have to go back and check my account...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> You have to check in to receive credit?  Now I have a bone to pick with Starwood - I forgot to cancel a reservation last year - they charged me for the first night.  My fault, but if they charge me, don't I get credit?  Now I'll have to go back and check my account...



Nope - they discuss this ad nauseum over on flyertalk.com and common wisdom is that someone actually has to physically check in...some people who are close to Plat status even make reservations and give them away to friends to accumulate enough stays.  Others make reservations in their hometown, check in, and go home.


----------



## adamak (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks.  I definitely won't buy SVO just to get Platinum status.  Just wanna know the cost-benefits / differences between levels.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the difference is with Platinum membership???  If you own timeshare, can you get Platinum membership?  I have a Gold membership and I think DH has a Platinum card...or is it Elite??? (only 1 Platinum per household...right??).  SERIOUSLY, what is the difference in his card and mine???  Did he get the Platinum membership simply because we became Elite Starwood Vacation Ownership members????  Or did he get an ELITE card????      

Sorry,just confused.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 14, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what the difference is with Platinum membership??? If you own timeshare, can you get Platinum membership? I have a Gold membership and I think DH has a Platinum card...or is it Elite??? (only 1 Platinum per household...right??). SERIOUSLY, what is the difference in his card and mine??? Did he get the Platinum membership simply because we became Elite Starwood Vacation Ownership members???? Or did he get an ELITE card????
> 
> Sorry,just confused.


 
You can get platinum status with Starwood by staying 25 times per year at a Starwood property, or by staying at least 50 nights per year.  You can also obtain it by becoming 5-star elite with your Starwood Vacation Ownership.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 16, 2006)

Pedro said:
			
		

> You can get platinum status with Starwood by staying 25 times per year at a Starwood property, or by staying at least 50 nights per year.  You can also obtain it by becoming 5-star elite with your Starwood Vacation Ownership.



Thanks...I am not 5 star Elite, I am 3 star Elite.  

And what are the exact differences for SPG Platinum members and SPG Gold members anyway?  

Gold Benefits: Preferred Room at Check-In, 3 StarPoints for every dollar spent, Late (4pm) Check-Out, Free USA Today

If I left anything out, please feel free to add!


----------



## formerhater (Feb 16, 2006)

Platinums get best available room on check-in (some exclusions apply), which can mean suites, whereas gold upgrades are less likely and usually mean standard room on a higher floor.  Plats get Platinum concierge, platinum amenity (can be a gift or 500 Starpoint bonus), ability to force reservations at booked properties...I don't know all the details as I am only gold.  From what I've read on flyertalk, most of the time, plats get primo treatment and great upgrades, righfully so as they are *Wood's best customers.  Obviously, plats will trump golds.  I'm sure someone has firsthand knowledge and can speak to it better than me.  If not, browse through flyertalk and you'll get the idea.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 18, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> Platinums get best available room on check-in (some exclusions apply), which can mean suites, whereas gold upgrades are less likely and usually mean standard room on a higher floor.  Plats get Platinum concierge, platinum amenity (can be a gift or 500 Starpoint bonus), ability to force reservations at booked properties...I don't know all the details as I am only gold.  From what I've read on flyertalk, most of the time, plats get primo treatment and great upgrades, righfully so as they are *Wood's best customers.  Obviously, plats will trump golds.  I'm sure someone has firsthand knowledge and can speak to it better than me.  If not, browse through flyertalk and you'll get the idea.



THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!!!  I will go check it out!


----------



## formerhater (Feb 19, 2006)

You're welcome.  There's a new thread over there right now discussing the merits (and lack thereof) of Gold...


----------



## ArthurN (Feb 22, 2006)

*Two Separate Programs?*

Aren't we talking apples/oranges here?  The SVO Platimun Status vs SPG Platinum Status.......meaning that SVO Platinum Status is eligible for upgrades at timeshare and hotel properties and SPG Platinum Status is only eligible for upgrades at the hotels.

Anyone able to validate that SPG Platinum able to score upgrades at timeshare units 60 days out.


----------



## grgs (Feb 22, 2006)

fullnelson3 said:
			
		

> Aren't we talking apples/oranges here? The SVO Platimun Status vs SPG Platinum Status.......meaning that SVO Platinum Status is eligible for upgrades at timeshare and hotel properties and SPG Platinum Status is only eligible for upgrades at the hotels.
> 
> Anyone able to validate that SPG Platinum able to score upgrades at timeshare units 60 days out.



Yes, they are two separate programs.  SVN Elite status is something you achieve depending on the number of weeks/StarOptions you own (developer purchased only).  There are three levels of Elite status: 3 Star, 4 Star, & 5 Star.  If you reach 5 Star Elite (559,000 StarOptions), you will get SPG Platinum for life.  With 5 Star Elite you're also supposed to get automatic upgrades 60 days out at SVN timeshares.  SPG Platinum status only works for hotel upgrades; it doesn't have anything to do with timeshare upgrades.

See this earlier post for more information on SVN Elite:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13311

Glorian


----------



## JudyS (Feb 23, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> ...If you reach 5 Star Elite (559,000 StarOptions), you will get SPG Platinum for life. ...



Interesting --  would you still get 5 Star Elite & SPG Platinum for life if you got your 559,000 StarOptions by buying resale units at SVN mandatory resorts?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2006)

JudyS said:
			
		

> Interesting --  would you still get 5 Star Elite & SPG Platinum for life if you got your 559,000 StarOptions by buying resale units at SVN mandatory resorts?



NO - only weeks purchased from the developer count towards Elite status...


----------



## dss (Feb 23, 2006)

Also, it's worth noting that only the first 2000 5 Star Elite members get the SPG Platinum Status and then it's gone forever. They are pretty serious about not wanting to dilute the benefits. I made SPG Plat the hard way last year and the benefits are substantial over SPG Gold, especially suite upgrades at hotels.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 24, 2006)

dss said:
			
		

> Also, it's worth noting that only the first 2000 5 Star Elite members get the SPG Platinum Status and then it's gone forever. They are pretty serious about not wanting to dilute the benefits. I made SPG Plat the hard way last year and the benefits are substantial over SPG Gold, especially suite upgrades at hotels.



I honestly think there are MANY benefits of Gold membership...


----------



## dss (Feb 24, 2006)

I never said that SPG gold wasn't worthwhile, just that the experience as a SPG Plat has been a significant improvement, especially room assignments including a pretty high percentage of suite upgrades as hotels.


----------

